# Trampoline Advice



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

My wife brought home a 15ft trampoline that was gifted to us from a friend. Apparently it is new old stock, was purchased a few years ago and never setup. I am not a fan of the trampoline, for safety, for the amount of yard it occupies, what it will do to my grass, ect. I have stalled as much as I can, and I have settled to set it up in mid-Oct with the understanding by late spring, I get to take it down and sell it if it is not being used consistently.

Any tips on how to keep it from destroying my grass?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Friends do not give friends trampolines. I say to make things even, you should give them a cat.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Friends do not give friends trampolines. I say to make things even, you should give them a cat.


Ha! Excellent idea.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ShadowGuy said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Friends do not give friends trampolines. I say to make things even, you should give them a cat.
> ...


On a serious note, just keep moving that thing around as often as possible.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Facebook marketplace. Sell it for a profit. Don't even ask the wife. Just post it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I like the gifting of a cat idea.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Find a spot that looks like a nice fun Reno area.

Resign to the fact that grass there is history, so there is no more need to stress about it.

Focus on your planning for a Reno in fall, maybe try something new. Thought about a putting green?

Wife can't complain that you are spending extra time on the Reno, you told her it would kill the lawn.

Profit.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

a 15' circle is ~177 sq feet. that is more than 7% of your lawn. 
there are hundreds of cats in your town that need a home. your "friend" should do their part to take care of these animals.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> a 15' circle is ~177 sq feet. that is more than 7% of your lawn.
> there are hundreds of cats in your town that need a home. your "friend" should do their part to take care of these animals.


Yes! More than 7%. My rear yard is 1500sqft and the front is 1,000sqft. Since it will go in the rear yard. That ~12%

That has to be worth at least one rescued cat. The uglier the better.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

San said:


> Find a spot that looks like a nice fun Reno area.
> 
> Resign to the fact that grass there is history, so there is no more need to stress about it.
> 
> ...


Hell. I think I need to start planting the "seed" with the wife. that we will be doing a full reno with SOD come spring.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm thinking about getting a trampoline. My thought is put it near the perimeter and make the area around it a pine straw/landscape bed.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I kind of feel the same about trees. Currently my entire property is devoid of trees. I cant bring myself to converting full sun grass into a shaded tree area &#128518;


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

Get rid of it. I just got a new home, auto and umbrella policy. I have policies for many things that few will ever own, no problem to insure. But I was told in no uncertain terms that if I ever installed a diving board for my pool or got a trampoline I was on my own. Talk to your insurance rep first.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Crisis averted.

The story on the trampoline was not as clean as it was told to me. I opened up the box, laid out the parts and most everything looked new. Even the hardware was still in the blister packs. I started doing inventory and it was missing critical frame pieces to complete the circle. Looks like someone started putting it together and then didn't have theses parts to finish, then packed it back up and forgot about it.

It's going in the trash! Hahaha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

The cat idea is GENIUS!


----------

